# more Bengal babies, 4 weeks old.....



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry about this guys... Cant help taking pictures at the moment... Hope you like them..
we have some babies, their 'Uncle nico' and 'mum Kira'


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awwww, what gorgeous babies.
Don't be sorry, post as many as you like, I for one love seeing them*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Awwww, what gorgeous babies.
> Don't be sorry, post as many as you like, I for one love seeing them*


me too!! love the one where the baby's tummy is being tickled.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, they are stunning  I love Bengal eyes they are so intense and piercing. Their markings look terrific too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Omg they are beautiful
Please do keep posting pics


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Awww thanks for your lovely comments... I will keep the piccies coming then, till they leave home...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

they are sooooo adorable, you must be getting so attached to them

Nice nails by the way


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What beauties and so alert and inquisitive. They are lovely, I am really taken with them.

Sue


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for your lovely comments


----------

